# sponsorship



## Dilanka (7 mo ago)

how i get a job offer or sponsorship to australia in automotive mechanic field?


----------



## asmatkhanjawan (5 mo ago)

Congrats you are lucky enough.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

There is an Aussie expression that applies here "Buckley's and none"

*Noun[edit]*
*Buckley's and none*


(Australia, idiomatic, informal) A supposed two chances (probabilities), being Buckley's chance (meaning a very small chance) or no chance at all.


----------

